
Pragmatic Programmers: The Passionate Programmer - A Must Read - kentf
http://www.pragprog.com/titles/cfcar2/the-passionate-programmer
======
javert
It strikes me as disingenuous that the first edition was called "My Job Went
to India: 52 Ways To Save Your Job".

Being worried about losing your job doesn't seem to be related to being a
passionate programmer (except probably negatively correlated, a lot of the
time).

~~~
kentf
Check out the Podcast at [http://podcasts.pragprog.com/2009-04/chad-fowler-on-
the-pass...](http://podcasts.pragprog.com/2009-04/chad-fowler-on-the-
passionate-programmer.mp3)

He talks about how this one is different and how it focuses on the positive of
keeping your job rather than desperate ways of loosing it.

Regardless Chad Fowler is a fantastic author and has a great story and message
to share with the programming community.

------
donaq
While passion will not necessarily be at odds with utility, it seems from the
"About" section that this book is _all_ about utility: Deliberately choosing
what skills to develop in order to be able to "market" and "sell" them more
effectively.

Nothing wrong with that, but it has little or nothing to do with being a
passionate programmer.

~~~
kentf
Yes and no, but you need to have passion to care that much. I find it hard to
believe how many really smart people, lack passion in what they do. It's
merely a means to an end. Passionate people enjoy the journey as much as the
destination.

------
ntoshev
Hackers are not interested in a career, they are interested in building cool
stuff.

~~~
kentf
I think building cool stuff, even on the side is a kind of career. It's just
an unconventional one.

